# Contemplating joining the Elf Cult



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

So, with my new seashells in hand, I'm thinking of changing my name to BengoTheElf and my profile pic to a slightly modified version of the current elf icon. Just wonderin if this is an inside joke that I'm not in on and therefore I don't qualify, or if this is a stupid idea anyhow.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

dun do it
its just an inside joke you're trying to force yourself into


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

Start your own cherry cult instead of elf xD


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't think it'd be a very good use of your shells. I'm pretty sure it's just an inside joke among those users.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Start your own cherry cult instead of elf xD



luca would def join


----------



## Zane (Jun 6, 2016)

First you should ask yourself, "Am I an elf?" 
there u will find ur answer..


----------



## Jacob (Jun 6, 2016)

Do it you won't


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> dun do it
> its just an inside joke you're trying to forse yourself into



the voice of reason 


srsly Aron don't


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Please don't


For real please don't those elfs are SO ANNOYING

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus everyone will accuse of being an alt


make your own cult brah


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> Please don't
> 
> 
> For real please don't those elfs are SO ANNOYING
> ...



lol like your "group" is any better


----------



## f11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Why do you guys ruin everything good jeez can't have anything for yourself these days....

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's an inside joke that's hard to explain


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Alexi said:


> lol like your "group" is any better



whats with all the salt on tbt lately


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Alexi said:


> lol like your "group" is any better



what's wrong with my group? it's a helping clan, yes we're small, but we're working hard


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

pls don't do it


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2016)

YOURE NOT ALLOWED TO SIT WITH US!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> YOURE NOT ALLOWED TO SIT WITH US!



well i have a white feather so i think i am m8


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

Chrystina said:


> lol like your "group" is any better



Well it is better....they do stuff for another members...I honestly don't see the elf cult doing anything lmfao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well it is better....they do stuff for another members...I honestly don't see the elf cult doing anything lmfao



contributing to tbt economy lmao


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Well it is better....they do stuff for another members...I honestly don't see the elf cult doing anything lmfao



WE MAKE TBT FUN!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 6, 2016)

If you arent in on the joke, I wouldnt cause the joke will die eventually. Kinda like the FE thing.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> WE MAKE TBT FUN!



not trying to be rude, but how?

I've seen a few elfs start fights in the cafe


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> WE MAKE TBT FUN!



Good point!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> WE MAKE TBT FUN!



*cough*

inside joke, you can't sit with us

*cough*


----------



## f11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> not trying to be rude, but how?
> 
> I've seen a few elfs start fights in the cafe


hey elves do what they want


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> not trying to be rude, but how?
> 
> I've seen a few elfs start fights in the cafe



brewster fights are fun


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> not trying to be rude, but how?
> 
> I've seen a few elfs start fights in the cafe



ITS ALL A JOKE! LIGHTEN UP A LIL!


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> brewster fights are fun



It's hilarious the amount of arguments that start up lmfao


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> ITS ALL A JOKE! LIGHTEN UP A LIL!



I was just curious 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> brewster fights are fun



you have a point..........watching them is pretty entertaining


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

I'll just change mine to BengoTheTurt lmfao


----------



## f11 (Jun 6, 2016)

Why do people enjoy ruining inside jokes...?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

BangoTheElf said:


> Why do people enjoy ruining inside jokes...?



Because no one gets them and you guys get pissed lol.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 6, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Start your own cherry cult instead of elf xD



Already claimed, cat-drowner.

-----

Don't, they'll make you that outcast of the club. (and the preservation of private memes)


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> YOURE NOT ALLOWED TO SIT WITH US!









Play nice with the non-elves, Bongo. ​

More seriously. It's a group of friends doing this, so you'd be best not jumping in on the fad.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 6, 2016)

I wouldn't do it. It's an inside joke between friends so just changing it without being a part of it is just awkward and i don't think you'd enjoy it imo


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

I SUPPORT THE ELVES DONT LET ANY OUTSIDERS IN

- - - Post Merge - - -

AS SOON AS THE KIDS JOIN IN IT GETS RUINED

- - - Post Merge - - -

U HAVE BEEN WARNED

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> If you arent in on the joke, I wouldnt cause the joke will die eventually. Kinda like the FE thing.



sorry what????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tensu (Jun 6, 2016)

meh. i clicked yes by accident ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> dun do it
> its just an inside joke you're trying to force yourself into



the irony


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> the irony



Can we please make a "love" button next to the like button 'cause this thumbs up doesn't suffice lmao


But anyways yeah don't force yourself in on jokes children


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> the irony



i dont get it what did i do


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

BangoTheElf said:


> Why do you guys ruin everything good jeez can't have anything for yourself these days....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's an inside joke that's hard to explain



This is the answer I was looking for. I wanted to know if it was an inside joke that I have no business interfering with. Thanks for the answer breh


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i dont get it what did i do



Me neither


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

birds of a feather flock together


----------



## tae (Jun 6, 2016)

yes ofc join an inside joke you're *not* apart of. makes total sense.


----------



## focus (Jun 6, 2016)

it's not that easy though. legend has it in order to join the elf clan you must sacrifice to the elf overlord once every blue corn moon and if he is satisfied with your sacrifice he will consider turning you into one of the rest


----------



## Jacob (Jun 6, 2016)

focus said:


> it's not that easy though. legend has it in order to join the elf clan you must sacrifice to the elf overlord once every blue corn moon and if he is satisfied with your sacrifice he will consider turning you into one of the rest



Nah trundle has just been begging us to join for the past couple weeks so he's not alone


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 6, 2016)

I wouldn't do it. I rather be original


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Ok so I guess the Elf thing is an inside joke?

Don't do it then if you're not apart of it, it'll just ruin it for the people apart of it and also make them mad at you


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> This is the answer I was looking for. I wanted to know if it was an inside joke that I have no business interfering with. Thanks for the answer breh



If this is the answer you're looking for then why didn't you just ask one of the elves if it's an inside joke or something and if you can join in. Why make a thread for it?


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> If this is the answer you're looking for then why didn't you just ask one of the elves if it's an inside joke or something and if you can join in. Why make a thread for it?



Poor planning?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Poor planning?



ill send nudes for 1k tbt


----------



## Trundle (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh god


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> ill send nudes for 1k tbt



I'll pass, Soliel.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I'll pass, Soliel.



omg what if selling nudes for TBT was actually a thing?

I mean I know some people are desperate for TBT but cmon now XD


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> omg what if selling nudes for TBT was actually a thing?
> 
> I mean I know some people are desperate for TBT but cmon now XD



I would leave the site.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I'll pass, Soliel.



soleil is a gay female im a gay male

????


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> omg what if selling nudes for TBT was actually a thing?
> 
> I mean I know some people are desperate for TBT but cmon now XD



watch as there actually is a TBT black market that does this


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> watch as there actually is a TBT black market that does this



REALLY?! OMG I have officially lost all faith in this site


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> REALLY?! OMG I have officially lost all faith in this site



now i bet ur wondering where u can contact some black market participants ?


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> now i bet ur wondering where u can contact some black market participants ?



No, I think that's pretty gross tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO IS THERE LIKE A SECRET DEEP WEB IN THIS SITE THAT I DONT KNOW ABOUT


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> No, I think that's pretty gross tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO IS THERE LIKE A SECRET DEEP WEB IN THIS SITE THAT I DONT KNOW ABOUT



yea...pm me for info


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> yea...pm me for info



Thanks, but no thanks :/


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Aali said:


> Thanks, but no thanks :/



thats kind of rude. :/


----------



## Chris (Jun 6, 2016)

The OP has their answer and this has drifted off topic, so I'll close this here.


----------

